# FO type - Capri blue volcano



## lucecp (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone has found a fragrance oil that smells like the volcano candle from Capri blue. I want to try it in my cp soaps.

I've been looking, but haven't had any luck so fast.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dneruck (Jul 27, 2015)

Aztec (candlemaking.com) has one, but since I've never used the original I can't say whether it's a match. They have a 5 for $5 monthly special on their 1oz sizes though (and I think a 5.95 shipping option) so maybe you could try it.


----------



## lucecp (Jul 27, 2015)

Have you ever tried anything from Aztec?


----------



## jblaney (Jul 27, 2015)

AHRE has one aptly called Volcano Type.  I'm testing it right now in soap, it's been exactly 4 weeks.   OOB it's fantastic.   It smells like a sweet juicy tangerine to me with a bit of tartness.   I can't remember exactly what the candle smelled like, but if you like sweet citrus scents you will like it.

In my soap that I'm smelling now it has lost much of the tart sweetness.   I may use it as a mixer, but not alone.   You may want to try mixing it with some Satsuma from AHRE to bring back the tart sweet smell.


----------



## dneruck (Jul 27, 2015)

lucecp said:


> Have you ever tried anything from Aztec?



Yes quite a few: Forever Red Type, Oud Wood, Oak for Men, Vanilla Bean Noel, Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce Type, Wonderberry, French Lavender & Honey, Vermont Honey Apple, Wintery Candy Apple, Twisted Peppermint, Vanilla Bean and my current favorite Pomegranate Manderin... as well as numerous 1oz samples since you get a free one with every 8 or 16 oz bottle.


----------

